# Radial artery access



## ebarnett (Jul 1, 2010)

What code is used when access for a cath is done through the radial artery?

Elaine Barnett, CPC
Jefferson City, MO


----------



## scorrado (Jul 1, 2010)

93510 - The radial is a branch of the brachial artery so it would be correct to still bill 93510 since the code states "from the brachial artery, axillary artery, or femoral artery."  I hope so anyway because that is how we bill it
Hope this helps!


----------



## ebarnett (Jul 1, 2010)

*radial access*

Thank you.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 1, 2010)

scorrado said:


> 93510 - The radial is a branch of the brachial artery so it would be correct to still bill 93510 since the code states "from the brachial artery, axillary artery, or femoral artery."  I hope so anyway because that is how we bill it
> Hope this helps!




This code (93510) is for a left heart cath, not merely access to the radial artery. I think what she may need is 36140, introduction of needle or intracatheter, extremity artery (not brachial). If a left heart cath is infact being performed, then 93510 is correct.

HTH


----------

